# hey multiple betta keepers- Tips for keeping so many?



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I'm new to bettas (a few months) but have become addicted to these little guys and everything about them. What I wonder is, those of you that have very many (and not for breeding where you'd keep them in little jars temporarily). . do you have tips for keeping up with so many water changes, or tanks . .etc? Do you keep them all in their own 1 gallon tanks or do you have large divided tanks? When do you stop getting more, did you make yourself a little rule of thumb for when you allow yourself to get another? 

Just wondering about all these things. Feel free to elaborate or go on a related tangent.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have: a 20 long, two 20s (one divided), three 10s (one divided), a 40, plus numerous 3 gallons and under for bettas.

I suggest, for having bigger tanks especially, getting a "python hose" which in petsmart they have one like it, AND IT WILL SAVE YOUR ARMS FROM BUCKETS!! =D Yesterday I moved a total of.... I duno....over 200 gallons BY MYSELF x.x by bucket. a 3 gallon bucket. Do the math for the trips! =D

Anyways, cycling tanks SAVES you from doing massive water changes. Quarantine tanks _are your best friends._ You do a divided tank (say...a 40 long, divided into 4) you want those quarantines to keep all of them healthy and disease free.

umm..... kijiji, craigslist, second hand stores, word of mouth... _those too are your best friends _=D I got many of my tanks...most of my tanks...second hand. Found in someone's pile of trash on the curb behind my house, with two huge filter systems, the second hand store was awesome for under 10 dollars usually WITH a heater, second hand under 60, or sometimes free... :lol:

Vinegar and hot hot water for the second hand stuff works wonders.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

i got 5 (4 x CT 1 x FT) within a month and they were all in 1 gal until i noticed fin rot. i was doing the 1 x 50% and 1 x 100% changes religiously but i guess they required more, i lost one (RIP TELLY) freaked out and went and bought them all 2.5 gal tanks, they all had to first go through 7 - 10 day AQ salt treatments in their now vacant 1 gals and the last 2 move into their forever homes (2.5gals) tonight so i'm super excited. I plan on getting another 4 (cause i have the room and have fallen in love) and have decided to create a roster for water changes.

W/C T1	T2 T3 T4 T5 T6	T7	T8
MON 100%	100% 
TUES 100% 100% 
WED 50%	50%	50%	50%
THURS 50%	50% 
FRI 50% 50% 
SAT 100%	100% 
SUN 100%	100%

now i have more time on weekends so i can do more 100% changes then and on Thurs nights i have date night with the bf so i have the least to do that night... depends on individual's study/work/school/social life i guess... the above works for me and my bf as we live in a tiny granny flat and it's easy for him to get frustrated with all my fish related stuff so i do a bit a day and it's not overwhelming for wither of us.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

SIGH.. the above table didn't work at all....ummm i'll try make it a pic and repost sorry.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Yeah it sounds like I need to figure out how to drain and fill tanks with hoses .. my mom made fun of me yesterday because she said I spent all evening changing water. I protested that I was also cleaning things, and tying plants to driftwood, etc.. . but yeah .. I want more bettas but I can see taking so much time testing water. .. changing water. . .etc. That is why I wondered if dividing a bigger tank (once I know the inhabitants are disease-free) would be better. I wouldn't have to keep buying a filter and thermometer for each, testing each one . . . and in the fall buying mulitple heaters? (I'm in Arizona and my tanks are almost 80 degrees now withOUT heaters . . but maybe that will change after summer.) 

When I get back to living alone I'd love to have a tank in every room . . . muah ha ha . . . (evil laugh)


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Fingers crossed this worked better haha


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Gravel vac. Works wonders for water changes.

I have a 10 gal sorority. Live plants in there. Seems to help and the ladies love the floating plants.

10 gal divided between 3 brothers. This is for my HM dragon boys. They've remained happy and healthy with this setup though Egil is a tail biter.

5 gallon:
This is Gwynfor's home. Since he is a short finned male, he needs more space. He swims very fast ALL over the place.

10 gal divided in half:
Home to Frost and Uther. New tank and fish. They seem to be settling in fine.

10 gal divided in 4:
Home to Sholto and 3 unnamed males. New fish, tank, and setup. They seem to have settled in and are doing very well. *knocks on wood*

3.5 gallon:
Home to the infamous Hannibal. He is my daughter's fish. We have had him since Jan. I love his tank. He might get upgraded to a bigger one as he's a pretty large fish.

I tend to do all my water changes the same day. I have filtered tanks and all my tanks have live plants. This cuts back on my water changes. Anything 5 gals and up gets cycled so long as it has a filter. Ones without filters get water changes every few days (I am not paranoid at all)


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I use a 5 gal bucket for my water changes. Makes things easier. I also have my boyfriend lug it up the stairs. XD


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

I know what you mean, 8 hours went by one day and i wasn't even half way through what i wanted to get done. when my boys are healthy again i'll prob test the water every day for 2 weeks with each of the tanks to figure out the schedule for each - some poop more than others = ammonia builds up quicker etc and once i have it down pat i won't have to check as much cause i know when is best for the individual tanks. I siphon the tanks where they are so it's less movement for the fish and drain it into a bucket then refill the tanks with a large bowl slowly to not push the boys around. it really doesn't take me long at all, i've figured out how to hand test the water temp and i'm pretty much dead on every time (tested with thermometer just in case) and my boys love the fresh water (prime + stresscoat) so i don't have to spend an hour aclimatising them i do one bowl at a time over bout 15 mins. no hoses, minimal piles of tanks to clean and we're all one big happy family lol


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I personally feel knowing what you are capable of caring for is most important. (and don't lie to yourself now!) 

Figure on 4 years per betta. That is give or take on years. Tank size determines some of the frequency and amount of water changes. You need to figure in that it's weekly care x how many tanks you have. Then ask yourself if you can do that amount of work for 4 years weekly for your pets on top of your job, caring for other pets, taking care of your family, having a boyfriend/girlfriend etc.

I limited myself to 8 pet bettas, their tank sizes vary. Loving bettas makes it very hard to walk by all those cups in the pet stores. Especially when you find one that picks you, or you find one with a personality that you connect with strongly.

My best advise I can give would be to take it slow if you can. Don't dive in over your head and then loose the betta bug and end up resenting the little guys you loved so much in the beginning.  Heck even with 1 or two bettas, you will probably amass a great horde of fish supplies within a short period of time! LOL I have a plastic 10 gallon tote filled with goodies... Extras, stuff I got and will never use but can't return, extra filters, lightbulbs, plastic decorations... Often you find yourself gathering tanks too. It's amazing how many of your friends probably have a 10 gallon aquarium they never plan on using again.  This makes it hard not to divide and get more bettas, but keep in mind what you can take care of and you will find your magic number.

A siphon and a large fish-only bucket with aged gallons of water dechlorinated and ready to go for water changes makes the water changes easier for me. I am always interested in a better way to make water changes faster though 

Edited to comment: Wow no one had posted when I started writing this post LOL!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha. . you are all right, I already have 2 extra filters and extra toys for the fish that I later decided I don't like. I can see how this hobby can go on forever because I change my mind about decor (I initially liked very contrasting decor to compliment the fish, plus I work in design with color . . then I decided no, I want to go the natural route instead . .) . .

As I learn more I wish I had gotten different tanks. . . I joked that instead of the "Portandia" phrase "Put a bird on it" I always say "You could put a fishtank on that!!!" . . . ugh everywhere I think I can put another one. 

But I am big on making your own little ecosystem where nature helps you clean. I really want to make the most of using live plants, natural PH fixers, cultivating beneficial bacteria, and learning abut better filters, the most effective filters that won't be too annoying to my bettas.

I haven't cycled a tank yet, I learned when it was a bit too late, but is it my understanding that if I basically ran a tank fishless and maybe threw some fish food in there .. . let it run for a few weeks and tested the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites, it would be all ready? I do have beenficial bacteria supplement that I use, and biological filter stones.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

If you check out my blog (see siggy), you'll see how I do my water changes. It should be the most recent post. Generally around 50% biweekly water changes for both of my 2.5gals. Of course, if you have a tank larger than 3gal, my method doesn't work out so well. Make sure to use different supplies per tank. I unfortunately had a mishap recently with my Bettas in which they all contracted the same bacterial infection because I used the same cleaning kit on their tanks. Don't make this mistake!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha .. Sagemyster, just reading your blog. I too got my bucket and some supplies at my dollar store. My dollar store kiddie bucket actually measures one gallon so I can finally use that for dosing aquarium salt and other things. 

And I save the dirty fishwater to water my mom's plants, it is Arizona and we really can't waste water, so I try not to throw any down the drain.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

The dollar store is definitely a winner as far as supplies go.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have two tanks, and Daughter has the third in her room. 

Not so many tanks as many here.. but I have the water changes for my two fish down to under ten minutes for both, then a few mins acclimation time. 

I have a bucket and vac siphon that belongs to Cleo's tank. And Demyx's little 1.5 hospital tank (which he's living in for now, chronic fin issues..) can be picked up and carried to the sink. 

So: unplug filter & heaters before afternoon coffee time. Wait 10 mins to for heaters to cool, drink coffee. Cup both fish. Cover cups. Empty and refill Demyx's tank from the tap - water as close to 80F as possible, condition it. Grab pre-conditioned room temp water from containers under sink for Cleo's tank. Siphon Cleo's tank 25%, or 50% + gravel vac, depending on the day. Refill with preconditioned water. Feed shrimp (while Cleo's out..I can hide it from her..), replace/turn on all electrics. Acclimate fish. Refill preconditioned containers. Viola. It's so quick now I have the routine down pat, and never forget stuff because - it's routine. I think if I had four more tanks, they'd all get done the same days, and wouldn't take all that much longer. Being organised really helps!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, I use a gravel vac for my water changes. Should I have a vac for each tank though? I feel its a bit unnecessary, but necessary in case someone gets sick xD.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfie305 said:


> Yep, I use a gravel vac for my water changes. Should I have a vac for each tank though? I feel its a bit unnecessary, but necessary in case someone gets sick xD.


I just have two gravels vacs. One for the smaller tanks (and a 5 gal bucket) and a python for the larger tanks. It's not a bad idea to have an extra laying around in case you do get a really sick fish. Some diseases are extremely contagious. 

As far as how I keep multiple bettas, it's a combination of things. I only use divided and cycled tanks, so I have one water change per tank weekly; I've set aside Sunday as fish tank cleaning day. Bubble filters save me money as I don't have to buy filter cartridges ever again. I use a ton of live plants to help with water quality as well as problems like fin-biting. The live plants also allow me to fudge tank cleanings when I need to (like around vacations). And I also have a lot of supplies built up from keeping fish for years. People know I'm "that fish girl" so they will just give me things like tanks. 

If you can afford it, something like a betta barracks system would be best for keeping multiple fish.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Right now I only do water changes two times a week. I am working on making most of my tanks NPT so I will only have changes a couple times a year XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I just have two gravels vacs. One for the smaller tanks (and a 5 gal bucket) and a python for the larger tanks. It's not a bad idea to have an extra laying around in case you do get a really sick fish. Some diseases are extremely contagious.
> 
> As far as how I keep multiple bettas, it's a combination of things. I only use divided and cycled tanks, so I have one water change per tank weekly; I've set aside Sunday as fish tank cleaning day. Bubble filters save me money as I don't have to buy filter cartridges ever again. I use a ton of live plants to help with water quality as well as problems like fin-biting. The live plants also allow me to fudge tank cleanings when I need to (like around vacations). And I also have a lot of supplies built up from keeping fish for years. People know I'm "that fish girl" so they will just give me things like tanks.
> 
> If you can afford it, something like a betta barracks system would be best for keeping multiple fish.


 
I agree on that. I have a second one for "just in case".


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have any problems using the tank dividers? I mean do the males gets stressed out from being able to see other all the time? I already have 6 males in separate tanks.....but you know what happens when you get bit by the betta bug? You just HAVE to find other ways to keep MORE bettas without buying more tanks because you have to have a place to sleep too. ROFL


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Division of labor! I've got a fish on my desk at work, one at home, and the two it started with, the two in my kids rooms. Each in a small uncycled tank.

I'm teaching the kids how to do the water changes and got a half gallon bowl that they can carry. Anything that lets them play with water is usually good by them, even if in this case it's also "worK." I enjoy taking care of the fishes personally. And they always seem very interested in the process of water changes too!

So that's 4 small tanks. Having been bitten by this betta bug, my post vacation plan is to set up a sorority


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

broncosfan84 said:


> Anyone have any problems using the tank dividers? I mean do the males gets stressed out from being able to see other all the time? I already have 6 males in separate tanks.....but you know what happens when you get bit by the betta bug? You just HAVE to find other ways to keep MORE bettas without buying more tanks because you have to have a place to sleep too. ROFL


When I first started out with divided tanks, I had this same problem. I had a male who would flare too much, rip his fins, and then get finrot. He kept doing this three of four times before I came up with a solution: doubled-divided tanks. Hallyx and I and a few others are large proponent of these. Basically you divide the tank into 3 sections and have the center section be just a few centimeters wide. This is where you put the heater and filter. Having two dividers between the betta boys ensures they have a hard time seeing each other. It will also provide a barrier in case one decides to jump (as has already happened twice with me <_< ). I can show you a picture of mine if you like.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I also have two 5 gallon buckets - one for dirty water and one for clean water.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have three divided tanks that I've had no issues with. Here's why:
Leonidas is so macho, he doesn't feel threatened by his brother Egil. XD So cocky of him, but it's the truth. Every now and then, I take down the partition between their tank and my sorority for about 1-2 minutes. This is when Leo practises his bubble nest making skills. Egil ignores his brothers. He is in the middle. Odin has vision problems, so I doubt he can see Egil well through the divider.

Uther doesn't care about little Frost. XD Uther is a giant and only flares at one of my males (Leonidas). Frost has inspected the divider a time or two, but hasn't flared.

My other boys in their divided tank are still settling in. My HM double tail, Sholto, flared at his neighbor last night, but only for a moment and then he went about his merry little way.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have some males who CANNOT be divided. Then, I have males who get stressed from the sight of other males, but I use COROPLAST (white, not painted or any other color) for them, and other ones I use a clear divider and they could care less after day 2.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> When I first started out with divided tanks, I had this same problem. I had a male who would flare too much, rip his fins, and then get finrot. He kept doing this three of four times before I came up with a solution: doubled-divided tanks. Hallyx and I and a few others are large proponent of these. Basically you divide the tank into 3 sections and have the center section be just a few centimeters wide. This is where you put the heater and filter. Having two dividers between the betta boys ensures they have a hard time seeing each other. It will also provide a barrier in case one decides to jump (as has already happened twice with me <_< ). I can show you a picture of mine if you like.


 I'll have to try that. My husband is complaining that I have too many tanks. Can you believe that? How can you have too many tanks? lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have no idea  too many?! -looks around- .... Hmm...... nahhhh =D


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's what I thought. hehe


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I ONLY have four 1 gallons, four 3 gallons, one 1.7 gallon, three 10 gallons, thee 20 gallons, one 40 and an 80! >.> OH and a cracked 29 long for a lizard my roomie is getting. Plus his tanks... a 4 foot long one for a water dragon, numerous under 5 gallons (tubs and critter keepers), one about 40 gallons, a 20 gallon, plus he wants more tanks and terrariums... :lol: WE'RE NOT CRAZY!!!


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

My husband would have a heart attack. lol I have 2-20 long, 3-10's and a 5 gallon and he's complaining. I'll have to show him your post. ROFL That should help him see I don't have toooo many YET.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

TCH that's nothing :roll: :lol: AND WE'RE NOT DONE YET!!! -jazz hands- =D ... oh...well maybe I should get some stands first to put them under and on top so I can DOUBLE MY FISH TANKS mwahahaha! 

we totally took the thread over x.x SORRY!! D: :lol:

OH how I can keep so many... my landlord told me "as many fish as you want" and my boyfriend said it too. Silly people. :roll:


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

;-) I wish I would hear that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: hehe. Well that was there mistake....not for me, though


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha ha. . . you guys are all my inspiration. I am definitely getting more tanks .. (just 4 small ones so far.)

BTW I love seeing pics of any of these set-ups. The tanks themselves or the rooms you keep them in.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

not doing all the water changes the same day helps as does divided 10G tanks


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... I have too many tanks. I don't wanna take pics xD :lol: I will of some of them when I get the chance...like...monday...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 9 bettas and I have them in 1.5 to2.5 gallon kritter keepers.


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

I know its been a while since anyone wrote on this but I read that some people have problems with the males flaring thru dividers.. well one day at work I was thinking what if I have this problem ( I'm in process of setting up two divided ten gallons) but I thought hey what if I sew some plants to the dividers with fishing line to break up the line of sight... dont know if anyone has tried it but may be worth a shot


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I just use the double-divided method (middle section with only the heater and filter). I have a feathertail who tears his fins every single time he flares, and he's been living in a double divided tank for a year now with no tears. Some people have also suggested sewing java moss to the divider. 

Divided tanks really help you keep the most bettas possible. Only one water change per week for every two fish.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok so I have 6 tanks as of today. Waiting for garage sales to buy more. Plus 2 10 gallons sitting empty.
At my old house i only had 3 tanks and what I did was use the siphon and empty them. Bring them to the basement tub and empty them then go up a flight of stairs and refill the bucket. I do 1 50% on my 10 gallons. I don't do much with the 5 gallon and anything 3 gallons and smaller I do 1 50% and then 1 100%
I would say divided and filtered tanks are the way to go. And throw in a NPT you have a betta and only a few water changes a year once its established. Cant get much better than that. I am even trying it with a 1.5 I left it no water changes for a week and everything was just fine. Getting live plants helps tons!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 10th tank now :lol: Most I am not even using. I am only using four currently.


----------



## Bettatastic (Jun 20, 2012)

I currently have 15 bettas. So here are the tanks: 2 6.6 bookshelf tanks divided in two, 5 2.5 gallon tanks, 1 3 gallon, 3 2 gallon and 2 1.5 gallon. As far as water changes go I alternate alot. I do two 50% and one 100% per week on all the tanks. They aren't cycled and I can't seem to grow any plants. I do my 100% change on Thurs on the 3 gallon, 5 2.5's and 2 1.5's. On friday I do my 50% on my 6.6 tanks and 100% on my 3 2 gallon tanks. On sunday I do my 50% on the 3 gallon, 5 2.5's and 2 1.5's and 3 2 gallons. On monday I do 100% change on 6.6 gallon tanks. And on Weds. I do 50% changes for all of them. And repeat lol. Sometimes there are slight changes in the schedule but with full time college and work, this seems to work well.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm currently building a barrack system to house 80 bettas. I have about 100 right now. Mine should look something like these. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon species tank for WCMM

a 10 gallon divided with Ted and Regulus (Reg flares at Ted, Ted could care less)

Ted used to be in the 2.5 gallon, but now he's in the 10 so my pretty pink/blue girly is in the new 5.5 where Ted's 2.5 used to be in the kitchen and the 2.5 is empty on the shelf with me having the want to get yet another, but probably going to use it for a hospital tank.

for water changes, mine used to be EASY at my old house, .. gravel vac right out the window onto the side garden! I'd just fill up a 5 gallon bucket, dose with the regular stuff and dump back in, replace fish. Now I have 0 windows in my dining room where most of my tanks are  .. into the bucket I guess!

I'd love to have one of those siphons that hook up to my faucet .. *dreams*


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I love all the info. I think I had 3 or 4 bettas when I started this thread and today I got my 6th. I still have more tanks than fish though, so I am ok. I had a minor setback trying to customize a divider for my 10 gallon tank I got during the Petco $1/gallon sale .. . but I'll read up on making your own dividers and try that out.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

A great thread to read, especially for someone living in an apartment that totals about 150 sqft XD I've got my one 6.6 gallon that I'm loathed to split, but the spot its sitting in could easily house a 20 gallon, and I have another spot that should fit a 6.6 gallon. I'm going to Petco tomorrow if they get their betta shipment in, so I might come home with two or three new boys XD


----------

